# [SOLVED] Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!



## XerXes09 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi, I am having a problem with Battlefield 1942. It freezes 5 seconds into the game. I Really don't now what can be causing this.

AMD X2 3800+ Dual Core CPU
Nvidia 6800GS 256mb (256bit) GPU
2GB PC 4200 (OCz) RAM
Windows XP Sp 2. Media Center Edition.
250Gb Harddrive (Seagate)
550Watt PSU

I played Battlefield 1942 with my Onboard GeForce 6100, and it worked fine, but I can't seem to figure out what the problem is?. BTW I have the newest drivers installed. And I can run Battlefield 2 on Highest settings with no LAG WHAT SO EVER!. The Temperature is not a problem as it runs fine with BF2. Ive tried to disable Firewall and antivirus, to no success. And This wont work for SINGLE PLAYER OR MULTIPLAYER SO PLZ HELP !!


----------



## tyler811 (Jan 17, 2006)

Uninstall and delete the folder, reinstall BF 42 BUT FIRST try this go here 

C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\Battlefield 1942\Mods\bf1942\Settings

and make sure your renderer.setFullScreen is set to 1 and renderer.allowAllRefreshRates is set to one

renderer.setFullScreen 1
renderer.fieldOfView 1
renderer.globalLodRadius 1
renderer.globalLodRadiusScaleFactor 5
console.showStats 0
renderer.allowAllRefreshRates 1


----------



## XerXes09 (Nov 12, 2005)

*w00t*

thnx tyler811 im playing in windowed mode and it pwnz, wish ALL games supportd windowed mode. Even though many do. THNX TYLER! 
and btw the dualcore problem can be resolved here: http://www.techsupportforum.com//ha...t//87621-6800gs-problem.html?highlight=6800GS


----------



## Endo Koshchey (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*



tyler811 said:


> Uninstall and delete the folder, reinstall BF 42 BUT FIRST try this go here
> 
> C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\Battlefield 1942\Mods\bf1942\Settings
> 
> ...


 
I'm having the same problem. I tried this solution, but after going to the described folder, I have no idea how to change whatever it is your describing. Please help. I've been trying to get this game to work for weeks. Ive uninstalled and installed it countless times in both Windows 7 and XP mode.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

Settings will be a text file open it with note pad and check the settings.


----------



## Endo Koshchey (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

Thanks. I checked the settings but the game still stalls during gameplay.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

Please post your complete System Specs.
If a OEM major brand PC(Dell, HP, Gateway, Asus etc) the Brand and Model are all that's required.
If a Custom Build the Brands and Models of the
Motherboard
CPU
Video card
Power Supply(from the label on the supply)
Ram Brand and Part Number
Hard drive
Any other install add in cards(Audio, Network etc)

Any other games have issues or just the this one?


----------



## Endo Koshchey (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

Motherboard: ASUS; M2N SLi Deluxe
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual 4400+ 2.31 GHz 
Graphics Card: EVGA NVIDIA E-geforce 7600 GT
Power Supply: Basiq Power 500Watt
Ram: G-Skill 800 PC2 6400 SDRAM
Hard Drive: Seagate

I dont think I have this issue with any other games. I never had any issues until I installed Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## Endo Koshchey (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

Just downloaded Speccy. Nice program. Here is it's summary.

Operating System
MS Windows 7 64-bit SP1
CPU
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ 49 °C
Brisbane 65nm Technology
RAM
2.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 385MHz (5-5-5-15)
Motherboard
ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N-SLI DELUXE (Socket AM2 ) 40 °C
Graphics
FPD1765 ([email protected])
256MB GeForce 7600 GT (Undefined) 53 °C
Hard Drives
313GB Seagate ST332062 0AS SCSI Disk Device (ATA)
Optical Drives
LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1L SCSI CdRom Device
Audio
High Definition Audio Device


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

Are you running in compatibility mode with Admin rights?

Right click on the the game .exe select properties from the list then on the Compatibility tab select Win xp and Admin rights.


----------



## Endo Koshchey (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

Yes I tried that too.
Maybe this will help. I played in windowed mode, as soon as it froze I captured this error message near my icons.


Display driver stopped responding and has recovered.
Display driver NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 280.26 stopped responding and has successfully recovered.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

Use HW Monitor leave it run in the back ground while playing in windowed mode, give us a screen shot after the freeze.

Have you applied any patches for the game?
Latest Nvidia Driver?


----------



## Endo Koshchey (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

Yes I do have the latest patch for the game. Not sure which driver I have active for NVidia. Here is a screen shot of my programs, you'll see three NVIDIA programs with different versions. I'm taking the HW Monitor screen shot now.


----------



## Endo Koshchey (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

As requested.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

The temps look good, the voltages however are very low.

Look in the Bios for a PC Health page, check the readings for the 12v, 5v, and 3.3v if it's listed, to verify.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

Also you have Nvidia 3D Vision installed make sure it's disabled
Start/All Programs/NVIDIA Corporation/3D Vision/Disable 3D Vision Discover


----------



## Endo Koshchey (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

I could not disable the 3D vision discover the way you directed, because it was not under all programs in my start bar, so I just uninstalled it. I tested the game again, and received the same error.

Also, Bios displayed the following.
3.3V = 3.33V
5V = 5.05V
12V = 12.43V


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

That's better.

Uninstall the video driver use the free version of Revo uninstaller to get all the remnants and install the latest.> NVIDIA DRIVERS 280.26 WHQL

When you installed Win7 did you also install the motherboard chipset drivers, audio , and lan?


----------



## Endo Koshchey (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

I just reinstalled all my drivers. I still get the same error.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

Are you running punkbuster, there a win 64 compatibility update I believe for that also.


----------



## Endo Koshchey (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

I think I may have fixed it. Oddly enough, I just installed Star Trek Online. It defaulted the install to the Users>Public folder. So I installed BF1942 there and ran it in Admin, XP compatibility mode, and its been running perfectly, even with my graphics settings on high quality.


----------



## Endo Koshchey (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Freezes !!!! HELP !!!*

Thanks for all your suggestions wrench. It was a nice feeling knowing someone cared enough to think about my problem and offer solutions. I sincerely appreciate your effort. Thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you figured out a way to solve it


----------

